# ممكن مساعدة فى تصمم طائرة هليكوبتر



## ابراهيم حورس (24 يناير 2008)

اخوانى ممكن تشاروكنى فى تصميم طائرة هليكوبتر او طائرة شراعية من بعض المواتير الموجودة بالسى دي والخامات الموجودة 
ابراهيم


----------



## م المصري (24 يناير 2008)

اليك هذا الموضوع اخي الفاضل .... انا متأكد انه سيعجبك 
دروس فيديو رائعه لتصنيع طائره هليكوبتر 

كما انصحك بالدخول علي الارشيف المتخصص في لوحه اعلانات قسم الطيران ...... و تصفح المواضيع ذات الصله 

تحياتي


----------



## ابراهيم حورس (25 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

